# The Okami_No_Heishi Fan Club



## bhutrflai (Nov 19, 2016)

Okami seems to be quite a Popufur, so I figured I'd make it official...

This is just a place where we can all gather to talk about his posting capabilities, his reply restrictions, his warped sense of humor, or his obsession with boops. 

Feel free to share you thoughts & feelings about my dear, sweet Okami. (I might get sappy at times, fair warning.)


Membership Fee $5 (can be paid in chocolate or art)

Weekly meeting on Wednesday, 2am. 

T-shirts available soon.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 19, 2016)

ah I thought this was gonna be for the videogame Okami.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 19, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> ah I thought this was gonna be for the videogame Okami.


Haha. He didn't even know there was a game named that for like 3 months after he picked that name. 

Guess I need to change the title. Oops.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh yay! I have a fanclub!


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 20, 2016)

Can I join?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 20, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Julen (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Membership Fee $5 (can be paid in chocolate or art)


I'd pay you 3 rubber ducks, 2 military grade bullets, a potato and half a bottle of Vodka


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2016)

Cake.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 20, 2016)

What's the exchange rate on boops? I have a packet of Extra gum, that's gotta be worth at least 2 boops, right?


----------



## Julen (Nov 20, 2016)

And what about paying you with this Best Squatting Gopnik Award 2016?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Can I join?


Sure, but do you know the secret handshake?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Me too!


See comment above.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> I'd pay you 3 rubber ducks, 2 military grade bullets, a potato and half a bottle of Vodka


I'll take the vodka and the rubber duckies. That will suffice.





(But I'll take the bullets & potato as well.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'll take the vodka and the rubber duckies. That will suffice.


What about the bullets? We could probably use those.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Cake.


That better be some damn good cake!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

OMG!  I am such a huge fan of Okami!  He's so awesome!  I especially love his furry puns!  But not a fan of his reply restrictions.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> What's the exchange rate on boops? I have a packet of Extra gum, that's gotta be worth at least 2 boops, right?


So you only want the boops huh? 



Are you are boop collector?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> So you only want the boops huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you are boop collector?


I am a boop entrepreneur: I seek out the best boops in the land.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> And what about paying you with this Best Squatting Gopnik Award 2016?
> View attachment 15234


That's just weird. Cannot process request.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

Can I pay you in some "smoky smoky"?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 20, 2016)

*random reply that doesn't fit the topic*


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> OMG!  I am such a huge fan of Okami!  He's so awesome!  I especially love his furry puns!  But not a fan of his reply restrictions.


Please don't encourage his use of puns. I'm thinking about sending him to rehab.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Can I pay you in some "smoky smoky"?


As long as it smells like a skunk.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> *random reply that doesn't fit the topic*


That's you on every thread right?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Please don't encourage his use of puns. I'm thinking about sending him to rehab.


Fangtastic!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Fangtastic!


Yay! Another pun!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Fangtastic!


omg! I just threw up in my mouth a little bit!! WHY DID YOU GIVE HIM ANOTHER ONE!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

Telephone the Dutch Angel Dragon may have some competition now.  Should I alert her?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Telephone the Dutch Angel Dragon may have some competition now.  Should I alert her?


Okami hasn't made any videos, so Telephone is prob safe. 


(I'd be afraid to see his fanclub if he had a suit & a youtube channel!!)


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That's you on every thread right?


Well, sadly, that's true


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami hasn't made any videos, so Telephone is prob safe.
> 
> 
> (I'd be afraid to see his fanclub if he had a suit & a youtube channel!!)


Future goals!!!


----------



## Storok (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Future goals!!!


if you work for them you will reach them


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 20, 2016)

It's dumb threads like this that make me love this forum... <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> It's dumb threads like this that make me love this forum... <3


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Future goals!!!


Gods help me!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Storok said:


> if you work for them you will reach them


No encouragement is necessary. Thank you. (Haha)


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sure, but do you know the secret handshake?



*Pawbumps*

I think that's it...

I can't offer $5 or boops but...
I'll trade several thousand rounds of 7.62x39 and 9mil for membership?

I want lifetime membership!!!

Am Okami's #1 fan!!! XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> *Pawbumps*
> 
> I think that's it...
> 
> ...


Nope, that's not the handshake. Try again. 

And if we had the weaponry for that ammo, I'd totally take you up on that offer. 

Haven't really thought a lifetime membership...that's gonna be pricey. 

(And I think it's between you and @DuranWolf, but y'all are competing for #2)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

Y'all are way too silly!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

I should start selling t-shirts.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

I offer ummm...

This magical, legendary sword!






Damn thing won't budge from rock!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I should start selling t-shirts.


I'm working on it.




(Not really.)


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But... but... I wanted an Okami motorcycle jacket ;-;

Why must my dreams be shattered! Dx


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> But... but... I wanted an Okami motorcycle jacket ;-;
> 
> Why must my dreams be shattered! Dx


You guys are too much.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You guys are too much.


You started this!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You started this!!!


Lol. I DID NOT FIND THE FURRIES!!! THE FURRIES FOUND ME!!!!


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. I DID NOT FIND THE FURRIES!!! THE FURRIES FOUND ME!!!!



Yes! He is our leader!!! :V


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Yes! He is our leader!!! :V


Oh god, no. Please no.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Yes! He is our leader!!! :V


If anyone is, it should be me. Cause I made the club. He's just the mascot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm just the mascot.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Just kidding, honey. I love you @Okami_No_Heishi!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Can I join?


Yes you may!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Just kidding, honey. I love you @Okami_No_Heishi!!


I love YOU bhutrflai!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

Just fyi, there's been a change to the time of the meetings.

They will now be on Tuesdays at 3:47am.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> If anyone is, it should be me. Cause I made the club. He's just the mascot.


 
*Makes sacrifice of turkey sammiches to queen bhutrflai and king Okami* XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> *Makes sacrifice of turkey sammiches to queen bhutrflai and king Okami* XD


I guess we've made an impression. 

And don't sacrifice the turkey, just any veggies that might be on it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> *Makes sacrifice of turkey sammiches to queen bhutrflai and king Okami* XD


----------



## Julen (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What about the bullets? We could probably use those.


Ay blin. Those bullits are a fre sample my fren. If yuo want mor. Yuo need to buy from Boris (i is Boris). Chepest Kalashnikova amunition in the entire U.S.S.R.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

My fan club is silent.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My fan club is silent.



Sorry, the walking dead was on so I was glued to the tube.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Sorry, the walking dead was on so I was glued to the tube.


It's ok. We all have our vices.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

I was just at work.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 21, 2016)

Does this include a fan that happens to be club? I want to have an object with the capabilities of striking my enemy and cooling me off.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm just waiting for Kanye West to show up and ruin my acceptance speech.


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sure, but do you know the secret handshake?


I can wing it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I can wing it.



(Don't tell anyone, but that's usually what I do too, so the handshake changes everyday. Sshhh, it's a secret though!!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel like Jimmy King. Waiting for some of y'all to be outside my window saying "We're your biggest fans!".


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I feel like Jimmy King. Waiting for some of y'all to be outside my window saying "We're your biggest fans!".



Why are you wearing a dress?!?!?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Why are you wearing a dress?!?!?!


In disguise, hiding from my fans.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Why are you wearing a dress?!?!?!



LMFAO!!! XD


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel like he's popular partly because he's posted almost 2,000 posts in almost 2 months xD
Also, let's be honest, how can people NOT like you guys? There's nothing negative from either of you that I can find here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

You guys and gals!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

We just try to be real. We don't see or care what color you are, what clothes you are wearing, what your job is, what car you drive (or don't), who you love, what God you worship.

We have respect for our fellow human beings. We want everyone to find happiness like we have.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We just try to be real. We don't see or care what color you are, what clothes you are wearing, what your job is, what car you drive (or don't), who you love, what God you worship.
> 
> We have respect for our fellow human beings. We want everyone to find happiness like we have.


I Love You Beautiful!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Beautiful!


I Love You More Than The Stars Could Love The Sky!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I Love You More Than The Stars Could Love The Sky!!


You're so sappy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

What perks does following this *cult*ure have?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> What perks does following this *cult*ure have?


Weelllll! You get a free t-shirt. For only $3.50.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> What perks does following this *cult*ure have?


Oh, and a free bumper sticker. Also just $3.50.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

And there is always an unlimited supply of toothpicks.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 21, 2016)

O.O
I want in the club
But all i got is a scarf and some half eatin doughnuts


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> O.O
> I want in the club
> But all i got is a scarf and some half eatin doughnuts


You're in! Hand 'em over!


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

I've got a bunch of 80s mix tapes...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> I've got a bunch of 80s mix tapes...


Jeez! So do I! Hard to find tape decks anymore.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're in! Hand 'em over!


Wait, wait, wait. You don't get to decide if their offering is worthy. 



biscuitfister said:


> O.O
> I want in the club
> But all i got is a scarf and some half eatin doughnuts


What color is the scarf & what flavor are the donuts?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> I've got a bunch of 80s mix tapes...


We already have too many of those. And no where to play them. What else?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Wait, wait, wait. You don't get to decide if their offering is worthy.
> 
> 
> What color is the scarf & what flavor are the donuts?


Dang it! Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Might I recommend offering anything chocolate. Bhutrflai just discovered our kids snuck into our room today and ate up all the Little Debbie snack cakes. Momma bear is pissed.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Might I recommend offering anything chocolate. Bhutrflai just discovered our kids snuck into our room today and ate up all the Little Debbie snack cakes. Momma bear is pissed.


Little punk asses!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

But the whole jar of Nutella is MINE!!!!


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

*trucks in 55gallon drum of Nutella*

Uhh, does this get me in the fan club?

*puppy eyes*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> *trucks in 55gallon drum of Nutella*
> 
> Uhh, does this get me in the fan club?
> 
> *puppy eyes*


She said that might work for a year.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> *trucks in 55gallon drum of Nutella*
> 
> Uhh, does this get me in the fan club?
> 
> *puppy eyes*





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She said that might work for a year.


That probably won't last more than a couple months, tbh. 

But if you've got a line on a steady supply of the chocolatey goodness, you're in.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 22, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're in! Hand 'em over!


Fuck yeah here yah go haha


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Fuck yeah here yah go haha


You didn't answer my questions.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 22, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That probably won't last more than a couple months, tbh.
> 
> But if you've got a line on a steady supply of the chocolatey goodness, you're in.



Meet me at the dock on the first of each month, 1am...

I'll deliver a shipping container of cocoa puffs. XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Meet me at the dock on the first of each month, 1am...
> 
> I'll deliver a shipping container of cocoa puffs. XD


Lol! You're on!! But better clear it with bhutrflai first. Remember, I am just a mascot.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 22, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You didn't answer my questions.


Its red and black and the the doughtnuts have/had raspberry filling =)


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 22, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Its red and black and the the doughtnuts have/had raspberry filling =)



Doughnut vampire!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Meet me at the dock on the first of each month, 1am...
> 
> I'll deliver a shipping container of cocoa puffs. XD


Ok. You're in. A shipping container of cocoa puffs & a 55 gallon drum of Nutella, each month. I can handle that.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Its red and black and the the doughtnuts have/had raspberry filling =)


I can handle the red & black scarf, though red really isn't my color. 

But I'm not a raspberry fan. Or a half eaten donut fan. Sorry. 

Guess it's back to the drawing board for you. What else ya got?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Its red and black and the the doughtnuts have/had raspberry filling =)


Sorry m8.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

If you have a case of French rifles that have never been fired and only dropped once,I will take them.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I can handle the red & black scarf, though red really isn't my color.
> 
> But I'm not a raspberry fan. Or a half eaten donut fan. Sorry.
> 
> Guess it's back to the drawing board for you. What else ya got?


I got some lightly used razors with more head attachments and 25 cents in pennis =/


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't know what's happening here, but the whole amount of shitposting along with the fact that I don't get it (and lack of my personal first-rate shitposting in it) makes me feel left out. I'm in da club, I guess?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2016)

You've got your own fan club now, huh?
Don't let it go to your head.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Nov 23, 2016)

Pretty gewd guy.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

I also got some left over hard shell and soft shell tacos from taco bell


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You've got your own fan club now, huh?
> Don't let it go to your head.


Hey Prometheus! Long time no see! And don't worry. I'm just a mascot. Lol


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok. You're in. A shipping container of cocoa puffs & a 55 gallon drum of Nutella, each month. I can handle that.



Yeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey Prometheus! Long time no see! And don't worry. I'm just a mascot. Lol


You're only a mascot in the fanclub. 

To me, you're everything!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I also got some left over hard shell and soft shell tacos from taco bell


What is it with you and leftover food?

Now, if you happen to have a half full container of Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream (Half-Baked is my preference, but any flavor will do), then I'll let you sneak in thru the side door.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I got some lightly used razors with more head attachments and 25 cents in pennis =/


I can find that under our bathroom sink.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Don't know what's happening here, but the whole amount of shitposting along with the fact that I don't get it (and lack of my personal first-rate shitposting in it) makes me feel left out. I'm in da club, I guess?


I had to make this thread, since my sweet hubby is so popular. 

Feel free to join in on the shit-posting. It's all in good fun!! 

And since you're from Russia, if you can come up with a couple of those furry hats y'all wear, you're in for sure!! (Okami has always wanted one!!)


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I can find that under our bathroom sink.


Hey times are ruff


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 23, 2016)

I'll give you an old used film cartridge and some chewed LEGOs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I'll give you an old used film cartridge and some chewed LEGOs.


Legos make for nice ninja weapons.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I'll give you an old used film cartridge and some chewed LEGOs.


What kind of camera? 

And chewed legos don't fit back together the right way.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 23, 2016)

A Canon.
And if you chew them the right way, you can make them fit back together. ;P


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

Okay what about some socks and 4 half drunk coke?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You're only a mascot in the fanclub.
> 
> To me, you're everything!!


Gosh!! I LOVE THIS WOMAN!!!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> A Canon.
> And if you chew them the right way, you can make them fit back together. ;P


How long ago was the film used/taken? That way I know if it's worth developing. 

Maybe I can pay someone to rechew them. That's alot of work. But Okami's idea might work.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Okay what about some socks and 4 half drunk coke?


They better be some damn cozy socks. And if you can throw in some rum for those cokes, that will suffice.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> How long ago was the film used/taken? That way I know if it's worth developing.
> 
> Maybe I can pay someone to rechew them. That's alot of work. But Okami's idea might work.


Yesterday.
And I'll rechew them. I've already ruined my teeth enough.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok, now I'm curious. Why were you using a film camera yesterday? 
I haven't bought film in like 10+yrs!!

And since my son will be getting the legos most likely, I will totally agree to them being rechewed.


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, now I'm curious. Why were you using a film camera yesterday?
> I haven't bought film in like 10+yrs!!
> 
> And since my son will be getting the legos most likely, I will totally agree to them being rechewed.


I am a certified hipster. XD


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> They better be some damn cozy socks. And if you can throw in some rum for those cokes, that will suffice.


You drive a hard bargin but i will through in some rum


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> You drive a hard bargin but i will through in some rum


Noice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Noice! Welcome to the club!


Thanks man now that im apart of the club i demand a rum and coke


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

About to fix one up for myself, so uno momento!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Here you are my friend...a nice chilled glass of rum & coke. 

Cheers to Okami for being so damn likeable!!


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Here you are my friend...a nice chilled glass of rum & coke.
> 
> Cheers to Okami for being so damn likeable!!


Thank you mi amore! To OKAMI!!! YOU LOVEABLE BASTARD! May you go to Valhalla shiny and chrome!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Alrighty, now that I'm nice & relaxed from my tasty beverage, it's time for my (once-weekly-if-I'm-lucky) nap. 
So everyone out of the clubhouse for a couple hours. I want peace & quiet.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

Alrighty but ill be back in exactly 2 hours


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

For anyone who has applied for membership, these are acceptable forms of payment.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Providing one of these EVERY couple of months will get you a lifetime membership!!


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 29, 2016)

What's with the Nutella obsession? Nutella's disgusting.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> What's with the Nutella obsession? Nutella's disgusting.


Nope. It is like eating a god.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> What's with the Nutella obsession? Nutella's disgusting.


Nutella is chocolate Crack!!! Put it on vanilla wafers, bagels, Ritz crackers, saltine crackers...hell, you could put it on tree bark & I'd eat it.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Nov 30, 2016)

What the hell is this shit? :V


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 30, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> What the hell is this shit? :V


Good question.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> What the hell is this shit? :V


My wife started me a fanclub. Problems?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. It is like eating a god.


Don't know if that was quite the way to put it, honey. 



(But I know what you mean.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> What the hell is this shit? :V


You don't get on much, so you may not realize how popular he is. 



heteroclite said:


> Good question.


You were trying to join this crazy train last week. Have you changed your mind?


----------



## Royn (Nov 30, 2016)

Fans are for creating rapid airflow.  I do have instant like of this Okami though.  Seems to be a very decent twisty sort.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

Royn said:


> Fans are for creating rapid airflow.  I do have instant like of this Okami though.  Seems to be a very decent twisty sort.


Well he can blow some air around when he gets on a tangent. But he is pretty damn likable, huh? (And definitely twisted!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Well he can blow some air around when he gets on a tangent. But he is pretty damn likable, huh? (And definitely twisted!!)


Twisted?! Who? Me!?!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Twisted?! Who? Me!?!


No, I meant the good twin. 


Of course you!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 1, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> What the hell is this shit? :V


I think you mean to say "I did not say this. I am not here".


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 1, 2016)

HUE HUE HUE!

What the hell is this? xD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 1, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> What the hell is this shit? :V


My point exactly.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 1, 2016)

I got a cerssant (to lazy to spell check) with nutella inside of it yesterday o.o


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I got a cerssant (to lazy to spell check) with nutella inside of it yesterday o.o


Nice! Bet it was delicious!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 1, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I got a cerssant (to lazy to spell check) with nutella inside of it yesterday o.o


Mmmmmm...now I want one. Thanks for that.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> My point exactly.


I was programmed to do this. I'm just your friendly neighborhood hater


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> I was programmed to do this. I'm just your friendly neighborhood hater


It's ok. I'm the exact opposite.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, I've decided to defy this club and wage war.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> And what about paying you with this Best Squatting Gopnik Award 2016?
> View attachment 15234











www.furaffinity.net: Squattin' around by Julen

The amounting evidence from this image leads me to believe your method of payment is a fraud!


No track suit
Heels off the ground
You even admitted to being a western spy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> Well, I've decided to defy this club and wage war.


I will not war on you. Sorry. My war fighting days are long gone. So here have a flower*hands you a pretty white daisy*.


----------



## Julen (Dec 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Squattin' around by Julen
> 
> The amounting evidence from this image leads me to believe your method of payment is a fraud!
> 
> ...


Eeeeeeh....
*runs away*


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I will not war on you. Sorry. My war fighting days are long gone. So here have a flower*hands you a pretty white daisy*.


No. Mood's a thing for a cattle and love play, not fighting!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> No. Mood's a thing for a cattle and love play, not fighting!


God!! Patrick Stewart is the MAN! Loved him in Dune!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> No. Mood's a thing for a cattle and love play, not fighting!


Gurney Halleck


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 2, 2016)

Your refusal to fight only means you're willing to surrender.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

The only thing Okami surrenders to is me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> Your refusal to fight only means you're willing to surrender.


Nope. I will not go down without a fight. But I do get to choose my battles.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> The only thing Okami surrenders to is me.


I LOVE YOU SILLY!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

I LOVE YOU SILLY, SILLY!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I LOVE YOU SILLY, SILLY!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I LOVE YOU SILLY, SILLY!!!


I see your lunch break is going well. Lol.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 2, 2016)

Never heard of the dood


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I see your lunch break is going well. Lol.


It is. Chicken nachos & lots of salsa!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It is. Chicken nachos & lots of salsa!!


Now I am hungry! I guess I might pick me up a shrimp po-boy from Popeyes on my way to Kroger!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It is. Chicken nachos & lots of salsa!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. I will not go down without a fight. But I do get to choose my battles.


Alright then. 
"Now guard yourself for truth!".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Alright then.
> "Now guard yourself for truth!".


If you had faught one wit below your abilities, I'd of given yah a good scar to remind yah!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow. All my fans!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow. All my fans!


I guess they're all on vacation.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I guess they're all on vacation.


I see a bunch RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I see a bunch RIGHT NOW!!!


Aww, are they not coming out to play?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)

wut the fucking shit?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wut the fucking shit?


What a time to be alive....


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> What a time to be alive....


dropped my fork


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> dropped my fork


Lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 9, 2016)

I noticed Okami presses like on everything. How do you summon will to want to press that button so many times? Seems tiresome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I noticed Okami presses like on everything. How do you summon will to want to press that button so many times? Seems tiresome.


It's because its right next to the reply. And if I like what was said, I like it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm gonna make some chocolate chip muffins.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm gonna make some chocolate chip muffins.


You better share, dude. LOL!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You better share, dude. LOL!


Here! Catch!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Here! Catch!


*burps*


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 9, 2016)

Muffins. I make lovely muffins.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> *burps*


You forgot the butter!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Muffins. I make lovely muffins.


Mine are just Martha White muffins. But they work. Slathered in melted butter!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Mine are just Martha White muffins. But they work. Slathered in melted butter!


I make 'em from scratch. They taste better.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I make 'em from scratch. They taste better.


Yeah. Scratch is always better.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm joining purely because this is hilarious. Hi!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> I'm joining purely because this is hilarious. Hi!


I joined for the same reasons, bud.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> I'm joining purely because this is hilarious. Hi!


You're always welcome. I just hope you have a ton of Nutella for my wife, bhutrflai.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi!


TheOneRealPotato said:


> I'm joining purely because this is hilarious. Hi!


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're always welcome. I just hope you have a ton of Nutella for my wife, bhutrflai.


No, but I know how to make a killer Swiss Roll!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I noticed Okami presses like on everything. How do you summon will to want to press that button so many times? Seems tiresome.


Exactly!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> No, but I know how to make a killer Swiss Roll!


She said, "Oh.....ok." And she'll need a batch to test out first.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I make 'em from scratch. They taste better.


We're just lazy. Especially when the muffins are being made at 11pm.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Exactly!


what?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> what?


I'm always telling you that you like too much!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm always telling you that you like too much!!


I liked your post. That's my answer.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami, the fire wolf. He sure knows how to keep me warm!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami, the fire wolf. He sure knows how to keep me warm!!
> 
> View attachment 15589


Awwwwww! I LOVE YOU MY BEAUTIFUL BHUTRFLAI!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awwwwww! I LOVE YOU MY BEAUTIFUL BHUTRFLAI!


I don't understand you.  I'm very cynical. .-.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I don't understand you.  I'm very cynical. .-.


He just loves me alot!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami has reply restrictions again, y'all. 

Go flood his wall with some good vibes!!


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 10, 2016)

What's reply restrictions?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami's most hated thing in the world. 

He can no longer post replies. He can like stuff & post on a wall, but no replies.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami's most hated thing in the world.
> 
> He can no longer post replies. He can like stuff & post on a wall, but no replies.


I've had restrictions before.
For fucking around with people.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 10, 2016)

You know what goes good with a bon fire?

NUTELLA and CRACKERS!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 10, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> You know what goes good with a bon fire?
> 
> NUTELLA and CRACKERS!


Now i really want  some nutella and crackers =/


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I've had restrictions before.
> For fucking around with people.


I've had them too. But neither of us messes with anyone. I think it's bc he posts too much too fast. No clue.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> You know what goes good with a bon fire?
> 
> NUTELLA and CRACKERS!


Absolutely!!





biscuitfister said:


> Now i really want  some nutella and crackers =/


Absolutely!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 10, 2016)

yay, my dad's fan-club since last month and I've only come here now...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 10, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Now i really want  some nutella and crackers =/





biscuitfister said:


> You know what goes good with a bon fire?
> 
> NUTELLA and CRACKERS!



Smooooooooth



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> yay, my dad's fan-club since last month and I've only come here now...



So that's why I haven't seen you


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

He STILL has restrictions. He's like a little sad wolf puppy who can't join in the fun. Maybe it'll be fixed later...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> He STILL has restrictions. He's like a little sad wolf puppy who can't join in the fun. Maybe it'll be fixed later...


No, mom... it was me all along ! Mwahahahaha
Dad has had his time, now it's my turn to take his place, hehehe
#WorstVillainEver


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 13, 2016)

ok then


----------



## Royn (Dec 13, 2016)

if you have a herd of fans, you must be very cool, and/or well propelled.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 13, 2016)

Some of the stuff he said to me helped me get over my initial denial of me doing this. So thanks for that


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> dropped my fork


So I assume the Earth will now explode after that incident? Oh the tragedy.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

Yay, @Okami_No_Heishi !

*throws party*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Some of the stuff he said to me helped me get over my initial denial of me doing this. So thanks for that


You're welcome.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yay, @Okami_No_Heishi !
> 
> *throws party*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Royn said:


> if you have a herd of fans, you must be very cool, and/or well propelled.


I try. Not hard, but I try. And everyone on here is cool.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow! Nobody in here since yesterday afternoon. My fame is finally wanning.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Nobody in here since yesterday afternoon. My fame is finally wanning.


Not to me, dad ; you're always famous to me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)

I just realised something. It has been thirty two years since I saw Return Of The Jedi at the movies. And Luke Skywalker never changed his freaking clothes in that movie. So from the time he walked into Jabba's Palace, till he ran into the Ewoke Village at the end after burning Vader, he had on the same mf outfit!! OMG I bet he smelled like the inside of a never cleaned gym locker.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 18, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi : Vader used the wrong arguments to turn him to the dark side. He should have said:
"Come Luke, we have fresh clean robes !"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Awoooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

So apparently some of the Furries don't like me. Oh dear.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2016)

I heard that one time, Okami once shot down a Jap Zero by holding up his fingers in the shape of a gun and then whispering "bang".


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I heard that one time, Okami once shot down a Jap Zero by holding up his fingers in the shape of a gun and then whispering "bang".


Lmao!!


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Dec 28, 2016)

I heard Okami once had a Jap Zero crash land on top of him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

It didnt crash on me. It landed in my hand. I caught it.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 29, 2016)

I heard that Okami can delete the recycling bin.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 31, 2016)

This year is gonna be another great year!!! Fuck Trump! Fuck wars! Fuck the negative bullshit! Awoooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Reyna Malone (Jan 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I just realised something. It has been thirty two years since I saw Return Of The Jedi at the movies. And Luke Skywalker never changed his freaking clothes in that movie. So from the time he walked into Jabba's Palace, till he ran into the Ewoke Village at the end after burning Vader, he had on the same mf outfit!! OMG I bet he smelled like the inside of a never cleaned gym locker.


And he called the millenium falcon a piece of junk...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Gonna be a Jedi at MomoCon. And a pirate. Arrrr, may de Force be wich yu, arrrrr!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow! Ten days since I was in here!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 16, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Future goals!!!


You mean Fur-ture goals?


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 16, 2017)

I didn't know this thread was a thing...

Another reason why I love @bhutrflai and @Okami_No_Heishi :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

I forgot about this.


----------



## modfox (Mar 14, 2018)

what is this?
i want a fan club


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

modfox said:


> what is this?
> i want a fan club


Well, you've gotta find out that you're a furry when you're 40! And it blows you mind til you immerse yourself so deep you need a straw to breathe. 
Then you find a forum of furries & you're just so god damned likeable, and you start giving out likes like you're god damned Oprah Winfrey. 
And of course you need a loving wife to make the fan club up. And to handle all the merch & publicity & shit. 
That'll pretty much set you up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, you've gotta find out that you're a furry when you're 40! And it blows you mind til you immerse yourself so deep you need a straw to breathe.
> Then you find a forum of furries & you're just so god damned likeable, and you start giving out likes like you're god damned Oprah Winfrey.
> And of course you need a loving wife to make the fan club up. And to handle all the merch & publicity & shit.
> That'll pretty much set you up.


I Love This Woman!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 14, 2018)

Can I join?

I bring the gifts of power armor and energy weapons for monetary compensation


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I bring the gifts of power armor and energy weapons for monetary compensation


Might be able to work out something, depends on what level of membership you want. A weeks stay in the club would require at least a ship load.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 14, 2018)

Wait, this is alive again? Neat!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 14, 2018)

Who is this piece of ****?

Love


----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Who is this piece of ****?
> 
> Love


Your mum


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)

modfox said:


> Your mum


Very classic. You have good taste :V


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 16, 2018)

Oh, yeah. This exists. Forgot about it until it came up in my notifications. Shame this thread doesn't get more love.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Arcturus Maple said:


> Oh, yeah. This exists. Forgot about it until it came up in my notifications. Shame this thread doesn't get more love.



*Gives...* wait... :v


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Wait, this is alive again? Neat!


Yeah, not the word I was thinking when he brought it back.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Arcturus Maple said:


> Oh, yeah. This exists. Forgot about it until it came up in my notifications. Shame this thread doesn't get more love.


It really doesn't need any love. I was hoping these threads would remain a thing of the past...


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 19, 2018)

I must investigate this cheeki breeki


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 19, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> I must investigate this cheeki breeki


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 31, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I forgot about this.


He's alive!
Ya may of forgotten about the this but I haven't forgotten about you. Just gotta say you are one of the most whole spirited and joyful people i've met in the fandom.
It's a Delight to know you're alright after not hearing about you even for a year and a half.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 2, 2018)

Okami club? I'm in baby, sign me up.


----------

